# Missed small capable camera...



## jaomul (Jul 29, 2017)

...so bought a Panasonic gx1 and 14-42 lens to bring everywhere I can't bring my dslrs, I'm sure a few here used one, won't have it until next week, hoping it's a good one


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 29, 2017)

... Keeping my fingers crossed for ya ...


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 29, 2017)

It is for that exact reason we picked up our xf1.







Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## fmw (Aug 5, 2017)

I suspect you will be impressed by what it can do.  I don't have one but I do have an inferior Panasonic ZS-40 which has an even smaller sensor than yours.  Below is an image of a gas station sign along with a 100% crop for comparison.


----------

